# iproute2 documentation

## donjames

HI,

Where is the iproute documentation for use in /etc/conf.d/net?

I would like to use iproute2 in /etc/conf.d/net instead of ifconfig.  I can't seem to locate the documentation for the iproute2 syntax.

Can anyone help me?

Sincerely,

Don James

----------

## Hu

My experience has been that the switchover is transparent.  Is there some particular construct you are using with ifconfig that you cannot make work with iproute2?

----------

## donjames

HI,

I was looking at the GNAP documentation and ran across:

```

# Use iproute2-style configuration

modules=( "iproute2" )

# The external interface

ipaddr_eth0=( "111.222.111.47/24" )

iproute_eth0=( "default via 111.222.111.254" )

# The internal interface

ipaddr_eth1=( "192.168.1.254/24" )

```

I don't see ipaddr_eth0 and iproute_eth0 documented in net.examples.

----------

